# Certificate verification failed error help me



## canerrzgr (Feb 26, 2017)

Hello , my problem is


----------



## scottro (Feb 26, 2017)

It looks like you're missing format.sh.  I would suggest giving a bit more information and in a more readable format.  
What steps did you take that led to this error?  
Are you using apache? nginx?  Something else?  
Generally you create a CSR, provide it to the certifying company (too hard to read in your screenshot for my old eyes, I repeat, cut and paste into your question), they give you a cert and usually an intermediate cert. You then place those certs and private key somewhere, and reference them in a configuration file.  I'm not familiar with format.sh but goign through the steps  you took to install the cert might help.


----------



## canerrzgr (Feb 26, 2017)

Hello my friend this problem is solved only 1 i got it clone, its sitemap gives error in summer
From which folder do I change the certificate?


----------



## scottro (Feb 26, 2017)

Is this for a web server? You should probably have a file somewhere which points to where the cert is.  For example, in typical apache vhost configuration it might be something like


```
SSLEngine on
   SSLCertificateFile /usr/local/etc/apache24/ssl/mycompany.com.crt
   SSLCertificateKeyFile /usr/local/etc/apache24/ssl/mycompany.com.key
   SSLCACertificateFile /usr/local/etc/apache24/ssl/intermediate_new.crt
```
IMPORTANT:  That's just an example, you might have your certificates in any place  or chained into a .pem file.  The point I'm making is that in most web servers, there are configuration files where you tell the server where to look for your certificate.


----------



## canerrzgr (Feb 26, 2017)

Very very thank you my problem is solved


----------



## scottro (Feb 26, 2017)

Glad to hear it. It might be useful to others to post what you did to solve it if you have the time.


----------

